# bluewater yakkers



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Yo hablo español. 
También yo uso mi chalupa por la playa y a trevés de las olas/hondas mucho MAS que las bahías y los puertos o agua fresco.

¿Claro, güey?

edit, I don't even know what I'm saying. Ha.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I speak sierra mackerel, does that count?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Zed said:


> Yo hablo español.
> También yo uso mi chalupa por la playa y a trevés de las olas/hondas mucho MAS que las bahías y los puertos o agua fresco.
> 
> ¿Claro, güey?
> ...


What he said!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Ouch. That's hurts, man. That's like takin a dig at my manhood. :lol:

Actually they are good bait either bridled for marlin or stuck on a 14/O hook and sent down on a 5# ball for giant grouper. 
Excellent ceviche!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Haven't so much hit the addict stage just yet as far as Offshore is concerned but definately addicted to many styles of fishing in general and look for every opportunity to get a line in the water somewhere. I would like to do more offshore stuff this season and I will most likely become addicted then. My biggest problem is time, work, family, sporting and personal committments pull a big chunk of hours out of my life and then if the stars do align and I have an opportunity to get out the bloody weather will be crap :twisted: I might see you up there at some point but most likely will fish the Noosa area with its generally timid launch location and easy access to Laguna Bay. I do have a week in Noosa early in January so we will see if the weather is good then???

Kev


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Hell yeah....Big surf launches = early morning adrenalin rush!!!
Spanish hunting gets the heart pumping....

You can't compare the rush of off shore with hunting piddlie little bream and whiting in the shallows....(sorry if this offends anyone but each to their own style of fishing and estuary just doesn't cut it for me)

Bring on summer and the Spanish Speedsters :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

I am looking forward to my first yak-borne pelagic season. i can't wait. I really want to boat something that gives me some curry. The thought of a cobia or spanish roaring around gets me truly excited. The idea of hooking onto a mini marlin makes me tremble in anticipation. The long hours of nothing will make it all worthwhile when the ratchet starts to squeal and the yak starts to speed up in pursuit. I fail to see the comparison chasing little fish in the estuary. My mates think i'm nuts when i spend winter lobbing pieces of plastic and timber off breakwalls in horrible weather for hours at a time to come home fishless. But when you do it's the most beautiful thing in the world. It's all about the grunt.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Living in urban SoCal, I like the immediate entrance into nature/wilderness. The beach sand is the brief interface, but after the line-up you are in it. Whales, sharks, dolphins, turtles; all things most lubbers only see in pix or vid, and you are paddling right up to them (or away from ). It's a privilege most people just look at from shore, like a large painting. Paddling into the surf puts you IN the painting.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

salticrak said:


> hey zed, have you done any fishing in the sea of cortez? my mate sprockett bought a big ole motorhome and went thru the states with it and then thru mexico although he wasn't yak fishing he did a lot of shore based stuff he reckons it is pretty fishy over there.you being in so cal would have a few white sharks up that way for sure how do you reckon one of them would go as a livie :shock:


Yes I have. Both the Pacific Side of Baja California and the Cortez. I don't have many digi pix right off, but here's a trip I took S in the Cortez.
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=12032
Here's a trip into the Pac zone. Kinda cheating, but WTF.
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8326

The Pac side has a cold current/upwelling running S almost half the length of Baja. So most of that fishing is similar to here.
Most of the E-facing coast of Baja is a finger of the Sonora desert. Just barren, hot and rel lifeless butting up against amazing sea. Unfortunately, the current unrest in MEX is not good for travel. The drug cartels are at war, and it is debatbly unsafe to travel. People are, but it's an added risk.

We have the occasional white shark siting, here, but attacks in the S 1/3 of the state are really rare. I've been buzzed by an ~10ft white fishing an inshore reef, just outside the surf ~100yds offshore. He just cruised by and sank out into the murk. But we were eye to eye at a rod's length.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Las cabras y monos, yo tambien quiero aprender espanol, y convencer a las senoritas de mis buenas intenciones!

cheers all andybear :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

I have to admit it guys there is something about the old blue that makes ocean yakking just give me a buzz, I dont know if its because there is no bank within sight to wade across to when things go tits up, whether it is in fact the horse of a fish that grabs your well presented offering then spends the next 20mins towing you around, or the vast expanse of coastline, whether its the clean fresh taste of the catch as apposed to the muddy taste ( I know not all fish!), its definately the lack of midgies, mozies, wasps and flying stingy things, of course its the not smashing, scraping and bending the mirage drive off the bottom, its the bikini wearing blossoms that please the eye when launching and landing, its worrying about the white pointers and then worrying about being caught looking at the white pointers, its about the extra cost of shark shields, epribs, safety kits and flares, its about dolphins whales and turtles, its about dodging container ships and stink boats, its about big waves and surf, its about big tackle and less fidgety knots, its about the spookiness of the ocean when fishing at night, with the only downside for me being sand! I F*&^%$g hate sand!

I love to fish, I love to catch and I love to see the family hoe into a freshly cooked snapper with no preservatives nor pesticides. Yeah, thats a summary of why I like the blue.

PP


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep, there's something about the blue water and the Spanish lessons.










Season about to start. Tickets available at Noosa Main Beach.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I think I may have to plan a bit of a trip up your way this year.
The surf is a challenge but at least when you are out the back you seem to have it a bit calmer. The trouble with fishing around cliffs is that the backwash means its always a bit lumpy.
I fished in the harbour this week, the first trip that wasn't off the coast in a very long time. It was nice and calm and very pretty but just didn't have the magic of being off the coast.
I love chasing kingies but I long for a fish that heads for the horizon rather than the core of the earth.
My planned mothership trip to meet up with the yellowfin never happened as it seems the fin heard about the plan and never showed up.
How long is the sydney to noosa drive ?

Not that I like it rough but it is invigorating.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Spanish, tuna, sharks all good in my book. Just takes me a bloody hour to get to the blue water!
I'm OK on the surf launches it's bringing it back in without taking a tumble that I have yet to master.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

keza said:


> Not that I like it rough but it is invigorating.


yes he does 8)

i have to say i am more keen to get out in the blue instead of the lake. if only someone could make the rolling seas stop :mrgreen:

incidently learnt my first lesson in beach landings last weekend... if you can... STOW IT!! :lol: :twisted:

lost a tacklebox of rigs, hooks, jigheads and sinkers, and a tackle box of lures(i cant remember what was in there  ), broke 2 rods. have been cleaning 2 reels with one more reel to go this week, and have accumulated about a cup of sand in the sink. i've got sand everywhere.

but yeah... love going outside, may try to minimize my gear a bit.

cheers
jok


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

AJD said:


> I'm OK on the surf launches it's bringing it back in without taking a tumble that I have yet to master.


i hear ya brother


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

This is a fun shot. That looks like a mtn range at sunrise, at first. Well done getting the camera out on a day like that. I wouldn't take the time, I might be too gripped on my paddle. My adrenaline spikes just looking at that pic.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Might see you out there this year mate. It's been a while.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Great to see you back again BillyBob!

Show us the way O Great leader....perhaps a 50Kg specimen this time?

Cheers andybear


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Buenos Dias Amigos. Yorumba snapshot.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Lookin forward to the warmer water too fellas...

Talking about rigs, whats the general consensus......have you guys had more success on pilly rigs or lures? I got one on an sp floater this year and i know Sunshiner and some other folk have too. I've tried some home made pilly rigs down our way for not even a touch but the northern boys do well I hear.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Blah blah blah blah, blah blah blah blah, materials. 
Blah blah blah blah blah blah, blah blah blah, finished rig.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks lads. Food for thought.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Spanish??...whats that...somesort of fish??...how do you catch them??


----------



## Gerardy (Jan 28, 2009)

ahh yak off as they say


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Oooooooooooooooooooooo.......you getting me all excited Salti!!!!! Stop it you terrible tease........ ;-) ;-)


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

frig we got that 6meter white pointer off the east coast of Australia at the moment...

Ok so if my math is correct Viking Tempo is 3.9meters and the Shark is 6meters approx... ok take GST and other statutory charges... Ok bugger that its still about 2 meters bigger than me yak...

I know those things eat baby whales and so forth... I aint out running that on a 30lb Minn Kota lol.... :lol:

Cheers.

Andrew


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

*C'MON ALL YOU BLUEWATER SUPERSTARS THE FISH OF THE MONTH IS SPANISH MACKERAL AND THE ONLY MEMBERS TO CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING OF ANY VALUE HAS BEEN SUNSHINER AND SPOOLED1.

PLENTY OF MEMBERS HERE WOULD LOVE TO KNOW A BIT MORE ABOUT HOW, WHEN, WHERE ETC SO INSTEAD OF TELLING US HOW GOOD YOU ALL ARE AND SCOFFING AT THE BREAD AND BUTTER FISHERMEN IT'S TIME TO SHARE YOUR KNOWLEDGE!!!!!!*

See link here: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=43581


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

BIGKEV said:


> *C'MON ALL YOU BLUEWATER SUPERSTARS THE FISH OF THE MONTH IS SPANISH MACKERAL AND THE ONLY MEMBERS TO CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING OF ANY VALUE HAS BEEN SUNSHINER AND SPOOLED1.
> 
> PLENTY OF MEMBERS HERE WOULD LOVE TO KNOW A BIT MORE ABOUT HOW, WHEN, WHERE ETC SO INSTEAD OF TELLING US HOW GOOD YOU ALL ARE AND SCOFFING AT THE BREAD AND BUTTER FISHERMEN IT'S TIME TO SHARE YOUR KNOWLEDGE!!!!!!*
> 
> See link here: http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=43581


I represent that remark!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Man, you Aussies and your language. I just now figured out a pillie is a pilchard which is a sardine. 
Hows your luck with keeping pillies alive? Or do you even care?

Here, 'dines are tender, getting bloody beaks and losing scales easily. And given a choice fish turn their nose at beat up 'dines. If I get them on the sabiki I can use them quick, but keeping them lively is tough. Green macks (slimeys to you) and jack macks (maybe yakkas?) are much heartier.

Thanks.


----------

